# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչ չանել հանուն արտաքին տեսքի

## StrangeLittleGirl

Վերջերս շատ եմ հանդիպում զանազան կայքերում քննարկվող բավական «արդյունավետ» դիետաների: Ավելին՝ մի քանի տարի առաջ ընկերներիցս մեկը զանգել, հարցնում էր, թե ինչի մեջ շատ սպիտակուց կա, որովհետև ուզում էր սիրուն մկաններ «աճեցնել», հույս ուներ, որ սպիտակուց ուտելով հարցը կլուծվի: Մի քիչ առաջ էլ նույն հարցը, բայց վիտամին B12 չարաշահելու տեսքով բարձրացվել էր հարցերի բժիշկներին թեմայում: Դրա համար որոշեցի առանձին թեմա բացել ու մատնանշել բոլոր սխալ քայլերը, որոնք հայ ժողովուրդը (անկախ սեռից) անում է հանուն արտաքին տեսքի:

Ամենամեծ սխալը սկսվում է նրանից, որ բոլորն ուզում են հեշտ ձևով, այսինքն՝ որևէ բան ուտել կամ չուտելով հասնել իրենց երազած տեսքին: Էդպիսի բան չի լինում, հարգելինե՛րս: Եթե սիրուն մկաններ ու կազմվածք եք ուզում, պետք է անպայման քրտնեք, սպորտով զբաղվեք: Սպորտդահլիճները թա՞նկ են: Ուրեմն ինքնուրույն մարզվեք:

*Չի կարելի* հանուն նիհարելու միզամուղներ խմել. դա ձեզ էն աշխարհ կուղարկի, ու դա ասում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ:
*Չի կարելի* ընդհանրապես որևէ դեղ խմել նիհարելու և/կամ մկաններ ձեռք բերելու համար
*Չի կարելի* խիստ դիետաների նստել, ինչպիսին է միայն մածունով կամ նման այլ ցածր կալորիական սննդով սահմանափակվելը. նախ օրգանիզմն եք շարքից հանում, երկրորդ հենց դադարեցնեք դիետան, նորից նույն ճարպիկները հետ են գալու:

Ավելի լավ է՝ ճիշտ ու նորմալ սնվեք, այն է՝ զտված ածխաջրեր (հաց, շաքարեղեն), հագեցած ճարպեր (մսի, կարագի ճարպը) հնարավորինս քիչ օգտագործեք, ավելի շատ մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն կերեք: Էդպես և՛ առողջ կլինեք, և՛ ձեր ուզած տեսքը կունենաք: 

Հ.Գ. Չնայած մի քիչ ասացի՝ ինչ պետք է անել, բայց ուզում եմ, որ թեման կենտրոնացած լինի չի կարելիների վրա, որովհետև ըստ էության բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ սպորտը լավ է, բայց շատերը չգիտեն, որ միզամուղը լավ չէ: Էնպես որ, նմանատիպ օրինակներ ինչքան հիշեք, գրեք այս թեմայում:

----------

ARMbrain (16.07.2013), Arpine (16.07.2013), CactuSoul (16.07.2013), Diana99 (17.07.2013), GriFFin (09.04.2015), impression (16.07.2013), keyboard (16.07.2013), Peace (16.07.2013), Այբ (16.07.2013), Արևանուռ (16.07.2013), Արևհատիկ (15.07.2013), Մանուլ (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Նարինէ (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013), Վոլտերա (16.07.2013)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

*StrangeLittleGirl*, որպես մասնագետի մի բան հարցնեմ: Ալկոհոլի ազդեցության մասին հակասական կարծիքներ եմ լսել/կարդացել: Մեկը ասում է, որ նույնիսկ մի գրամ ալկոհոլը երկար ժամանակով արգելակում է նյութափոխանակությունը, և օրգանիզմը սկսում է էներգիա ստանալու համար այրել մկանները` ձեռք չտալով ճարպերին: Մյուսը ասում է, որ մի բաժակ գինուց կամ գարեջրից ոչ մի վնաս չկա և դեռ մի բան էլ օգուտ կա: Որտե՞ղ է ճշմարտությունը  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> *StrangeLittleGirl*, որպես մասնագետի մի բան հարցնեմ: Ալկոհոլի ազդեցության մասին հակասական կարծիքներ եմ լսել/կարդացել: Մեկը ասում է, որ նույնիսկ մի գրամ ալկոհոլը երկար ժամանակով արգելակում է նյութափոխանակությունը, և օրգանիզմը սկսում է էներգիա ստանալու համար այրել մկանները` ձեռք չտալով ճարպերին: Մյուսը ասում է, որ մի բաժակ գինուց կամ գարեջրից ոչ մի վնաս չկա և դեռ մի բան էլ օգուտ կա: Որտե՞ղ է ճշմարտությունը


Անկեղծ ասած, մանրամասն չգիտեմ: Մենակ էն գիտեմ, որ ալկոհոլը նպաստում ա ճարպակալմանը, նույնիսկ մի գրամը: Իսկ թե կոնկրետ մկաններին ինչ ա անում, չեմ կարող ասել, բայց դե տրամաբանորեն ճարպակալող մարդը չի կարող լավ մկաններ ունենալ:

----------


## Artgeo

> հենց դադարեցնեք դիետան, նորից նույն ճարպիկները հետ են գալու:


Ակնհայտ սուտ ա, ավելի ճիշտ կիսատ ա գրած։ Ճարպիկները ընկերների հետ են գալիս։  :LOL:  Օրգանիզմը «հիշելով» վերջին սովը, սկսում ա պահեստային ճարպ հավաքել, հնարավոր ապագա սովի համար։  



> ավելի շատ մրգեր ու բանջարեղեն կերեք:


Մրգեր շատ չէ, նրանց մեջ ահռելի քանակով շաքար կա։ Բանջարեղեն, ինչքան ուզեք։ Նրանք ոչ միայն համարյա էներգիա չեն տալիս, այլ նրանց մարսելու համար ահռելի էներգիա է ծախսվում։

----------

keyboard (16.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ակնհայտ սուտ ա, ավելի ճիշտ կիսատ ա գրած։ Ճարպիկները ընկերների հետ են գալիս։  Օրգանիզմը «հիշելով» վերջին սովը, սկսում ա պահեստային ճարպ հավաքել, հնարավոր ապագա սովի համար։  
> 
> Մրգեր շատ չէ, նրանց մեջ ահռելի քանակով շաքար կա։ Բանջարեղեն, ինչքան ուզեք։ Նրանք ոչ միայն համարյա էներգիա չեն տալիս, այլ նրանց մարսելու համար ահռելի էներգիա է ծախսվում։


Արթ, խոսքս քո ասած սով պահելու մասին չի, այլ ինչ-որ բան ուտելով դիետայի նստելու: Սովը մի կողմ, դա դեռ առանձին պետք ա ուսումնասիրեմ, բայց երբ առավոտից իրիկուն մածուն են ուտում կամ առավոտից իրիկուն խնձոր, դա սարսափելի ա:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մրգերին, դրանք ուրիշ տեսակի շաքար են պարունակում: Դա սախարոզ չի, որը վայրկենական ճարպ ա դառնում, այլ ֆրուկտոզ ա, որն օրգանիզմի համար շատ կարևոր սննդանյութ ա, ճարպի էլ չի փոխակերպվում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (16.07.2013), Ուլուանա (16.07.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Արթ, խոսքս քո ասած սով պահելու մասին չի, այլ ինչ-որ բան ուտելով դիետայի նստելու: Սովը մի կողմ, դա դեռ առանձին պետք ա ուսումնասիրեմ, բայց երբ առավոտից իրիկուն մածուն են ուտում կամ առավոտից իրիկուն խնձոր, դա սարսափելի ա:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա մրգերին, դրանք ուրիշ տեսակի շաքար են պարունակում: Դա սախարոզ չի, որը վայրկենական ճարպ ա դառնում, այլ ֆրուկտոզ ա, որն օրգանիզմի համար շատ կարևոր սննդանյութ ա, ճարպի էլ չի փոխակերպվում:


Բյուր, եթե դու սահմանափակում ես քո սնունդը որոշակի մթերքով, դու նրան զրկում ես մնացած բոլոր կարևոր նյութերից ու վիտամիններից։ Ինչի արդյունքում առաջանում ա սով։ Մածնից դու չես ստանա բոլոր անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միկրոէլեմենտները, այդ թվում և օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ ճարպը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, եթե դու սահմանափակում ես քո սնունդը որոշակի մթերքով, դու նրան զրկում ես մնացած բոլոր կարևոր նյութերից ու վիտամիններից։ Ինչի արդյունքում առաջանում ա սով։ Մածնից դու չես ստանա բոլոր անհրաժեշտ վիտամիններն ու միկրոէլեմենտները, այդ թվում և օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ ճարպը։


Հա Արթ, ու դա շատ վտանգավոր բան ա: Ես լավագույն սցենարը նկարագրեցի, այսինքն՝ դիետան թողնելուց հետո նորից արագ չաղանալը: Բայց լիքը ուրիշ խանգարումներ կարան լինեն մենակ մածունի վրա նստելուց: Մածունն ինքը շատ լավ բան ա, բայց ինչպես ցանկացած լավ բան, պետք ա չափի մեջ օգտագործել:

----------


## Այբ

Կարծում եմ՝ պետք չէ հանուն ինչ-որ ստանդարդների խելահեղ քայլերի գնալ: Արտաքինին հետևելը պետք է, բայց եթե արտաքինին հետևելը չի վնասում քո առողջությունը: Սրանից 3 տարի առաջ ես տարված էի դիետաներով (ավելնորդ քաշի հետ խնդիրներ չեմ ունեցել, պարզապես շատ նիհարիկ լինելու ցանկություն շատ ունեի): Ես, որ ինձ հիշում եմ, ես մտածում էի միայն ավելի ու ավելի նիհարելու մասին: Հետն էլ, ինչքան նիհարում էի, ինձ թվում էր, թե քիչ է, չնայած շրջապատիս մարդիկ ասում էին, որ հերիք է, պետք չէ: Բանը հասավ նրան, որ երկար ժամանակ նորմալ չսնվելուց, գլուխս պտտվում էր, ես ինձ շատ թույլ էի զգում, բայց էլի չէի ուզում վերջ տալ դիետաներին: 
Ի վերջո, վերջ տվեցի, երբ մի օր հասարակական վայրում ուշաթափվեցի: Այդ ժամանակ հասկացա, որ չափը անցել եմ:
Հիմա ես այլևս դիետաներ չեմ պահում: Ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ, բայց չափավոր և ամենակարևորը՝ մարմնամարզությամբ եմ զբաղվում և իմ մոտ ամեն ինչ կարգին է:

----------

Arpine (17.07.2013), Diana99 (17.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (16.07.2013), Նարինէ (16.07.2013)

----------

